

"Rockstar" RoR Developers Needed in Northern VA - lwarren

Currently hiring four Ruby on Rails Developers to work with our team to build the core of our application. While we can't discuss the application publicly, we can tell you that it's an exciting, challenging and growing product in an open source environment. Email me: lwarren@tekmasters.com for more information.
======
mindcrime
Wait, what? You want developers with egos the size of Texas, who will drag
into work 8 hours late, hung-over and with a gaggle of groupies (or
prostitutes, whatever) hanging off their arms; and then get caught in the
bathroom an hour later snorting coke off groupies' tits; then go out, get
drunk, wreck a car, get into a fight with the cops, land up in jail, and then
call you at 3:00am to come bail their asses out of jail?!??

Maybe you should go for some Ninja developers instead? Just be careful when
they start turning invisible and pranking you...

~~~
lwarren
Love your sense of humor. Maybe I'll change that to ninja developers instead.
Thanks!

